

JPEGmini – the Future of Image Compression? - syedzbadar
http://www.megapixel.co.il/english/archive/21907

======
syedzbadar
there is a separate thread going on about Beamr Video. JPEGmini is created by
the same company. I am curious to learn if this product works.

